# New tank need light



## Carabelli (May 17, 2005)

Hello  i have been coming to this forum for long but this is my first post hehe.

I am going to have a new tank, it's size is 200x60x60 720 L , i don't know how much in galons sorry  but it's big.

What lightning options do you think is better?

2 HQI 150w 4500 k 
2 PC 55w 6500k ------------>Option 1

2 HQI 150w 4500 k 
2 T5 54w 6500k ------------>Option 2

3 HQI 150 w 4500 k 
2 T5 80w 6500k ------------>Option 3


I am more leaning to option 2 or 3
Please help me out 

Ps- don't you think that the hqi at a 6500 k rate would do much better then 4500 k?


Thanks guys


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

So basically this is a 80"x24"x24" or 190g. 

I'm not lighting expert so I don't know how much coverage each MH/T5 bulb will give you. But since you're using MH I'm guessing it's going to be raised at least 12" (30cm) over the tank. For me it would come down to equal spread of light all over the tank. I think you should use 4 T5*39w bulbs (two on each side, giving you 72" of bulb), along with 2 150w MH bulbs which should give you even coverage of light. But again I'm not expert with big tanks.


----------



## Carabelli (May 17, 2005)

Hey thanks raul that is a cool option, be free to give me more options people 


i think the 3 option is a little bit too much light, i think i'll base my tank more around the two hqi 150 w plus some t5 , t8 or pc

by the way do i make them all 6500 k or some more hotter colour?

thanks in advance


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Carabelli said:


> Hey thanks raul that is a cool option, be free to give me more options people
> 
> i think the 3 option is a little bit too much light, i think i'll base my tank more around the two hqi 150 w plus some t5 , t8 or pc
> 
> ...


A mix of 6500K of 8500K is a nice combination.


----------



## Carabelli (May 17, 2005)

Hello, i am thinking with going with raul's option if so, what are the best lamp spectrums for this combination 2x 150 hqi + 4 x39 t5


I haver heard that 6500k hqi, it's too green, i was thinking maybe going with 

hqi 5200k and the t5 4500k


or 4200k hqi and 6500 t5

Please help me i want it to be very pleasing to the eye  and i have no experience with hqi or t5 lamps  

thanks people


----------



## Carabelli (May 17, 2005)

help me out!!! hehe 77 views and only one person replyed :-s


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

For color temperatures I would recommment a mixture of 10000K and 6500K/8800K bulbs. It's mostly personal preference. 10000K HQI MH bulbs would mix well with 6500 t5's. In other words the bright white MH mixed with red-yellow t5's. I don't know of a manufacturer that currently makes 8800K HQI MH or 8800K t5's yet. The amount of light seems pretty good though. Although MH in general are recommended for point areas of 2'x2'. You would have fairly intense areas (MH) mixed spaced with less intense areas (t5's).

David


----------



## Carabelli (May 17, 2005)

thanks  i am going to ask if they can come with 10000k hqi [smilie=k: i want my discus to be as beautiful as they can hehe, do you think this combination of colours would do the trick ? 

thank you and if more ppl want to give me advice, i am all about the learning :razz: :razz: :razz:


----------

